# First sharky encounter



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I went down south yesterday to a small beach that I have been frequenting for a few years now, it's brilliant for snorkelling. The usual fish and crabs, plus pipe fish, apparently eels, and even cuttle fish. The beach upped itself one yesterday. 

I was busy following a 2ft something 'fish' dark grey with a White underside and a rather large fin. The more I followed it the more I thought something wasn't quite right. It turned it's self towards me and made me inhale water! It wasn't a normal fish at all, at that point I wasn't sure whether it was shark or dog fish (yes I know dog fish are sharks, but I mean shark sharks) looked up a field study on sharks on British waters and found him  one young Tope shark. 

My brother studied marine biology at uni, and although he has met and photographed whales, dolphins Amd porpoises he has still not met a shark ;D he is jealous. 

Anyone else met a shark in British waters? 
Always said I'd love tp swim with sharks, and I guess I can now say I have!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Wow! What an awesome experience. Who needs the tropics hey!?



I've seen basking shark in UK waters, but only from a boat.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

bothrops said:


> Wow! What an awesome experience. Who needs the tropics hey!?
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen basking shark in UK waters, but only from a boat.


I know right? Don't think I need to do a cage dive any more. He may have been small but he was still a shark. 
Seen basking sharks from boats when out whale watching  can never get over how breathtaking they are. Can't imagine how amazing it would be to see one of those from the water, just the sheer size. :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've seen a few basking sharks off the west coast of Scotland on a few occasions and they are indeed breathtaking. I don't think you can appreciate the size until you are sitting right next to one on a boat like we did a couple of years ago. The fact that they tend to move quite slowly m makes the whole experience even more enjoyable! :2thumb:


----------



## marc26 (Aug 12, 2012)

The most out of the ordinary thing ive ever seen in our waters was a dolphin few years back right on the coast of roker, sunderland where i live.

Have heard basking sharks been seen down the coast from me, but never seen any myself.I know they really big but harmless.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Don't forget "freddie" the dolphin who lived in Amble harbour for a few years way back in the early 90's. He was very tame and swam with a lot of the locals. In fact I'm sure I remember a court case where a man was accused of sexually abusing him! :gasp:


----------



## marc26 (Aug 12, 2012)

I can remember seeing plenty seals next to amble market the little rocky island bit.

My grandmother lives in whitingham if thats how you spell it.

I know there are some adders in that area and spotted regular until last five years or. so.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

*We're gonna need a bigger boat.*

As a keen Sea Angler and someone who grew up by the sea in East Devon I have seen my fair few Tope when I have caught them. Have also dived a lot and also seen Tope.

Basking Sharks I have seen often off Beer or Budleigh Salterton when I have been out fishing in small boats. Have been naughty once or twice and jumped in with them for a swim.


----------



## TW (May 1, 2007)

kato said:


> As a keen Sea Angler and someone who grew up by the sea in East Devon I have seen my fair few Tope when I have caught them. Have also dived a lot and also seen Tope.


Me too. Caught a 40lb'er once! 

Catch and release of course. Lovely things.


----------



## Revobuzz (Nov 8, 2011)

Not in UK but a Grey Tip Reef shark went for me on my first ever night dive in Maldives. 

The strange thing about it is that it happened about 5 years a go and the shark grows bigger every time I tell the story....


----------



## TW (May 1, 2007)

Revobuzz said:


> Not in UK but a Grey Tip Reef shark went for me on my first ever night dive in Maldives.
> 
> The strange thing about it is that it happened about 5 years a go and the shark grows bigger every time I tell the story....


Lol they do get fairly big..bet it was a great experience!

Now I think about it more. In the case of Em I suspect it was more than likely a smooth hound if closer to the shore but not a doggie.


----------

